# anyone shoot this?



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

hows this gun? does it shoot steel ok? My bro inlaw received it as a gift. Wondering if its a decent gun for my nephew. I worry about older guns and steel shot. thanks for any info.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Dont know the age of it,but I bought a 40 year old savage 16 gauge and was told not to shoot steel.I will just use it for rabbits and stuff that does not require steel shot.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It'll shot steel but it will ruin the choke in the barrel. 

I'd just shoot lead through it.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I have a Remington model 1100 in 16 gauge that was bought new 50 years ago. I called Remington and they told me that as long as it wasn't full choke that I was OK to shoot steel in it. My brother has an identical one and he's shot steel in it a number of years without any apparent problems. Both of ours are fixed modified chokes. I have several model 1100 12 gauges and they are all either IM or M and I shoot steel in them. From what I hear the problem is when you have a fixed full choke and shoot steel in it. That can potentially cause excessive wear in the choke area or worse.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Its probably a full or modified choke, in which case, do not shoot steel through it.

If its an improved cylinder you should be good, but you should measure it. Shoot 2 3/4" shells so you don't have any issues at the forcing cone. If it is full or modified, you could have it opened up to improved cylinder.

They are cool old single shots.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

yeah I think it's a fixed full choke. I will look at it again. Guess it will be rabbit and clay pigeon gun for him.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

utahgolf said:


> yeah I think it's a fixed full choke. I will look at it again. Guess it will be rabbit and clay pigeon gun for him.


Check the choke with a caliper. I have guns that had one thing labeled on the barrel and when I checked the choke with my caliper it was different. I even doubted myself and brought it to a gunsmith who confirmed it was modified even though the barrel said full. It evidently had been bored by a previous owner.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Check the choke with a caliper. I have guns that had one thing labeled on the barrel and when I checked the choke with my caliper it was different. I even doubted myself and brought it to a gunsmith who confirmed it was modified even though the barrel said full. It evidently had been bored by a previous owner.


I'll measure, but if I can remember right I looked at the choke and there wasn't one in it, nor did it have any threads for a choke tube. So this would imply a fixed choke correct?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

utahgolf said:


> I'll measure, but if I can remember right I looked at the choke and there wasn't one in it, nor did it have any threads for a choke tube. So this would imply a fixed choke correct?


Yes if there are no threads it's a fixed choke.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

http://www.briley.com/understandingshotgunchokesabriefexplanationbybriley.aspx

I was going to post this earlier but got sidetracked before I found it again.

There are no absolutes for choke measurements, its the difference between the bore, and the choke that dictates what the choke is, and therefor how much "squeeze" the choke applies to the shot. Steel does not "squeeze" which is why you have to worry about older guns with modified or tighter chokes.

There is a measurement "range" for determining what the choke may be, but ultimately you need a specialized tool (cheap and simple X tool) to make the proper comparative measurement. Just measuring with calipers, will put you in the range, but it can't tell you exactly what the choke is, because you can't reach down into the barrel far enough to get that comparative measurement.

If its marked FULL, its probably still a full choke. Its not that much metal to remove. I could throw it in the mill and cut it for you.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

golf, that will make a good Turkey gun.;-)


----------

